# Insured Plow/Salter In Ocean County N.J.



## BASS-TARD (Jan 22, 2011)

Need anything done? Contact Andrew @ (609)709-2255. Thanks


----------



## BASS-TARD (Jan 22, 2011)

*9 ft. Fisher and Meyer mate salter for hire*

Keep me in mind. I'm available to plow or salt your job neatly and efficientlyussmileyflag


----------

